

The Most Important Social Media Company You've Never Heard Of - ashwinl
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201504/will-bourne/banjo-the-gods-eye-view.html

======
rmason
I'm impressed with Banjo and its ability to get me local news for our area.
I've shown it several times to other developers when events were breaking
locally and the most common reaction is to wonder how come they've never heard
about the app?

I am disappointed that apparently they won't be updating the app as they chase
the more lucrative corp clients.

